# detailing in the Midlands



## st3v3 (Apr 9, 2007)

can anyone recommend someone please?


----------



## Andy75 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ian - great chap, lots of skill, great prices : 
http://www.pristinedetailing.co.uk/


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Not used him but seen a few of his threads on DW, I think his name is Russ at Midlands Car Care, based in walsall. Seems pretty good


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

forest said:


> Not used him but seen a few of his threads on DW, I think his name is Russ at Midlands Car Care, based in walsall. Seems pretty good


I'd second that, never used him but if I ever had the need then I certainly would.


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thats only up the road from me i dont dpose any one can put any figures to a TT being detailed professionaly??

£250??
£500?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I can recommend Reflections detailing, they did my TT and treated it with Ceramisheild.

http://www.reflections-detailing.co.uk/

Really nice guy who knows his stuff and willing to travel


----------

